# Cannot download Tom Tom Home



## kitty1617 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am asking this question on behalf of my father who thinks I am able to fix anything on his computer.  He recently bought a new Tom Tom GPS and is not able to download the TOM TOM home on his laptop. As a matter of fact, he cannot even access the website on his computer. I tried to take a backdoor from cnet to the site and was able to download the Tom Tom home, but the device will not connect and keeps giving a server error. I have tried all of the suggestions provided on the error screen, and tried adding it as a trusted site but to no avail. Tom Tom support is stumped and is blaming it on Norton 360 antivirus software he has. My last advice to him was to call Norton or his internet provider for help. Can anyone here think of what the problem may be? I am stumped. By the way, Tom Tom seems to be the only website he cannot access.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi kitty1617


Disable the anti virus, pop up blockers, or any firewalls and attempt to re-download the software including any added syncronization software packages. Make sure the pc is also updated with the latest security patches from microsoft. When successful, reboot your PC.

post back your findings.


----------



## B A H (Jan 1, 2010)

kitty1617 said:


> I am asking this question on behalf of my father who thinks I am able to fix anything on his computer.  He recently bought a new Tom Tom GPS and is not able to download the TOM TOM home on his laptop. As a matter of fact, he cannot even access the website on his computer. I tried to take a backdoor from cnet to the site and was able to download the Tom Tom home, but the device will not connect and keeps giving a server error. I have tried all of the suggestions provided on the error screen, and tried adding it as a trusted site but to no avail. Tom Tom support is stumped and is blaming it on Norton 360 antivirus software he has. My last advice to him was to call Norton or his internet provider for help. Can anyone here think of what the problem may be? I am stumped. By the way, Tom Tom seems to be the only website he cannot access.


I am having the same problem. I have called my Internet provider, Linksys, Windows One care (and disarmed it), and hooked direct to the internet through the modem, and called Tom Tom twice. The only web site I can't get is Tom Tom's (although I got it twice this week) and downloaded HOME 2.7 but it says it can't connect to the HOME server.

Bruce


----------

